# Wow is all I can say!!!



## MJordan2121 (Mar 17, 2009)

Okay, I was coming in from my shift this morning and I read the most bizarre and craziest patient report on our "Call of the Day" board that occurred last night.:

A young male patient, in his 20s, called 911 w/ ABD pain. Turns out, he swallowed eight (8), yes, I said eight, 7" "dildos" on a drunken bet. ABD was soft, non-distended and he said he felt like he needed to have a BM enroute to the hospital. 

My first reaction was, oh sh*t!!! That's gotta hurt. At least he didn't choke on one of those bad boys!

Sometimes I have to wonder where people come up with these crazy ideas.


----------



## Bosco578 (Mar 17, 2009)

MJordan2121 said:


> Okay, I was coming in from my shift this morning and I read the most bizarre and craziest patient report on our "Call of the Day" board that occurred last night.:
> 
> A young male patient, in his 20s, called 911 w/ ABD pain. Turns out, he swallowed eight (8), yes, I said eight, 7" "dildos" on a drunken bet. ABD was soft, non-distended and he said he felt like he needed to have a BM enroute to the hospital.
> 
> ...


 
His mom must be mad..........:beerchug:


----------



## EMTWintz (Mar 17, 2009)

Mom would have every right to be mad, those were probably hers.


----------



## Sapphyre (Mar 17, 2009)

Wonder how THAT radio report went.


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 17, 2009)

Hopefully they didn't include batteries or he remembered to remove them  before swallowing.


----------



## apagea99 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ummmm......you'd think he could have just gone through Sonic and ordered 8 foot long coneys and call it a night. :wacko:


----------



## Hockey (Mar 17, 2009)

MJordan2121 said:


> Okay, I was coming in from my shift this morning and I read the most bizarre and craziest patient report on our "Call of the Day" board that occurred last night.:
> 
> A young male patient, in his 20s, called 911 w/ ABD pain. Turns out, he swallowed eight (8), yes, I said eight, 7" "dildos" on a drunken bet. ABD was soft, non-distended and he said he felt like he needed to have a BM enroute to the hospital.
> 
> ...




Probably showing his girlfriend if he can do it, why can't she


----------



## Doug (Mar 19, 2009)

This needs an explanation.  How does the human body have room for 8 7" dildos?  No, really, I get full after 2 hot dogs and they're chewed up.  This would be physically impossible.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Mar 19, 2009)

Doug said:


> This needs an explanation.  How does the human body have room for 8 7" dildos?  No, really, I get full after 2 hot dogs and they're chewed up.  This would be physically impossible.



I was thinking the same thing.  I want to throw a BS flag on this one.


----------



## Hockey (Mar 19, 2009)

Doug said:


> This needs an explanation.  How does the human body have room for 8 7" dildos?  No, really, I get full after 2 hot dogs and they're chewed up.  This would be physically impossible.



You need to watch more porn....






Of course not my type...


----------



## traumateam1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow... out of all the things you can do while your drunk..


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 20, 2009)

As a woman raised with 4 brothers and the mother of two boys in their 20's, I can honestly say, nothing young men do will ever surprise me.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 20, 2009)

*I say we pass the Paypal hat for the xrays.*

No photoshopping please.

(Can you say "Sonic foot longs" on EMTLIFE?)


----------



## MJordan2121 (Mar 21, 2009)

I'll see if I can obtain XRay proof. The hospital staff did confirm the story to me last night however.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 19, 2009)

I want to see the look on the guy's face when told to "just let them pass."


----------



## trevor1189 (Apr 19, 2009)

MJordan2121 said:


> I'll see if I can obtain XRay proof. The hospital staff did confirm the story to me last night however.


Maybe someone can research for this in medical journals. Someone had to write it up. lol


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 19, 2009)

Doug said:


> This needs an explanation. How does the human body have room for 8 7" dildos?


 
Everyone has their special gifts.  "Let them pass?"  Ouch!!


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 19, 2009)

Tincanfireman said:


> Everyone has their special gifts.  "Let them pass?"  Ouch!!



You just KNOW no one left him alone after that. So many dirty and seriously vulgar and disgusting jokes could come of this....

Dildo man: "Hello?"
Dude: "Did they come out yet?"
Dildo Man: "How do you know about that!?"
Dude: "Because we live less than a mile away from Emergency Dispatch and we heard the laughing."
<_<
Click.


----------



## "Doc" Fox (May 6, 2009)

I can only think about the pain that kid is going to have, and how bad it is going to be if he ever has to come back to that ER.
"Say, we pulled your records, and you were the one that eat 8 dildos right?"


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 6, 2009)

HIPPA is the only thing saving him right now LOL!!!! youtube that and make some bank! All I can say is..if he is will to do that..(if he has a gf still) there is no reason she..you can take it from there.


----------

